# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  My heritage Free upload

## srdceleva

So my heritage allows you to upload your raw data and gives you an ethnicity estimate for free, plus finding matches. I did it and it only took two days to get the results. Here they are. Has anyone else done this here?

----------


## I1a3_Young

Uploaded and processing began for 5 family members (Ancestry test). I'll compare the interpretation to Ancestry's when complete.

The site looks nice, you can import GEDcoms which I might try. One of my main beefs with Ancestry is that the site is clunky with a lack of analytical and tagging tools. I'll still use Ancestry.com for DNA matches and records.

Perhaps Myheritage will help with tracing Norwegians. I have a couple from Oslo with common names that are beyond Ancestry.com's abilities.

----------


## nalfy87

My partner received her results yesterday. Uploaded them 3 days ago. 

I't won't let me upload a screen shot or give a link but I will copy and paste them below:


Europe
100.0%

North and West Europe
70.5%

Scandinavian
47.8%

North and West European
22.7%



South Europe
29.5%

Iberian
15.0%

Greek
14.5%

----------


## Apsurdistan

> So my heritage allows you to upload your raw data and gives you an ethnicity estimate for free, plus finding matches. I did it and it only took two days to get the results. Here they are. Has anyone else done this here?


According to their results your highest region percentage is Balkan. Doesn't that surprise you?

----------


## Apsurdistan

I'll try this out too.

----------


## srdceleva

> According to their results your highest region percentage is Balkan. Doesn't that surprise you?


No not really, because the balkan marker is essentially interchangeable with the eastern euro marker. I know a Polish guy who scores extremely high eastern european and Baltic results and he scores 41% balkan on this test and I know a Croatian girl who scores 0 percent balkan and 56 percent eastern euro.

----------


## srdceleva

> I'll try this out too.


Why not it's free and a pretty big testing company, not like DNA land or something.

----------


## brg12007

how do you register? on the main page i only see the option to purchase a dna test or create a family tree?

----------


## srdceleva

> how do you register? on the main page i only see the option to purchase a dna test or create a family tree?


Scroll down on the page and at the bottom you'll see a link DNA and underneath that link you'll see a link upload raw data and the word "new" written in red. You'll make an account through that 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## New Englander

Just did mine. Not sure why it takes 3 days, as WeGenes and DNA land only took a few mins. Hopefully it just makes it that much more accurate.

----------


## srdceleva

> Just did mine. Not sure why it takes 3 days, as WeGenes and DNA land only took a few mins. Hopefully it just makes it that much more accurate.


It took me two days, idk why.

----------


## Valerius

It just can't accept my raw data - 
This file does not appear to be a valid autosomal export. Please follow the steps and try again.

Any suggestions?

----------


## srdceleva

> It just can't accept my raw data - 
> This file does not appear to be a valid autosomal export. Please follow the steps and try again.
> 
> Any suggestions?


What testing company did you use for your initial DNA test?

----------


## Valerius

> What testing company did you use for your initial DNA test?


Ftdna, but actually it's uploaded right now after the creation of a new account. Strange.

----------


## srdceleva

> Ftdna, but actually it's uploaded right now after the creation of a new account. Strange.


Come back in two days and post your results!

----------


## srdceleva

> My partner received her results yesterday. Uploaded them 3 days ago. 
> 
> I't won't let me upload a screen shot or give a link but I will copy and paste them below:
> 
> 
> Europe
> 100.0%
> 
> North and West Europe
> ...


What's her or his heritage? (No pun intended)

----------


## Valerius

> Come back in two days and post your results!


Will do : )

----------


## PaschalisB

Europe 
-South Europe 78.6%
--Greek 75.9%
--Italian 1.7%
--Iberian 1.0%
-East Europe 21.4%
--Balkan 21.4%

----------


## nalfy87

> What's her or his heritage? (No pun intended)


She is English and her dad is a quarter dutch. The Scandinavian, and North/Western European is expected, but she is rather confused about the near 30% Southern European, along with the fact that there is no Ireland/Wales or Scotland, let alone English. Her mother's first husband was Maltese, so unless she is being lied to (her supposed real dad is as I said before, quarter Dutch with all English.)

----------


## New Englander

^ Well simple math tells you that a Maltese will not be 30% Spanish (Has Large Western component) and 40% German (North West) like. I would expect a Maltese person to have more Greek/Italian (East med) like mixture, than Western med/Atlantic

----------


## srdceleva

> ^ Well simple math tells you that a Maltese will not be 30% Spanish (Has Large Western component) and 40% German (North West) like. I would expect a Maltese person to have more Greek/Italian (East med) like mixture, than Western med/Atlantic


There would also be some near eastern admixture and possibly some north African. Buuut there's no way a half English half Dutch person would score thirty percent south euro.

----------


## srdceleva

> She is English and her dad is a quarter dutch. The Scandinavian, and North/Western European is expected, but she is rather confused about the near 30% Southern European, along with the fact that there is no Ireland/Wales or Scotland, let alone English. Her mother's first husband was Maltese, so unless she is being lied to (her supposed real dad is as I said before, quarter Dutch with all English.)


What other testing companies has she tested with before? And did they give similar results?

----------


## Dibran

Ethnicity: Albanian


My mothers side is from Northwest Albania and Kosova. Both of which predominantly are encompassed by their balkan reference. Where as Most of Albania, all of Macedonia, and south-west Bulgaria seem to fall in the Greek reference. I couldnt explain the Italian honestly.

Here is mine:

18740623_10154336290926076_2553561791062126071_n.jpg


Here is my fathers:


18739000_10154336299106076_4844876253370174681_o.jpg

----------


## Twilight

Here is my ancestry :)


Europe
100.0%

North and West Europe
81.4%

English
36.8%

Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
36.3%

North and West European
8.3%



East Europe
17.5%

East European
17.5%



South Europe
1.1%

Italian
1.1%





Simon Van Giesen
100.0%

----------


## nalfy87

> What other testing companies has she tested with before? And did they give similar results?





> ^ Well simple math tells you that a Maltese will not be 30% Spanish (Has Large Western component) and 40% German (North West) like. I would expect a Maltese person to have more Greek/Italian (East med) like mixture, than Western med/Atlantic


Well her dad is ony 1/4 Dutch, so she would essentially be around 1/8 Dutch. Family Tree DNA gave her similar results, although the South East Mediterranean input was nearer to 20%. Still similar enough. I guess she just found it odd that the result would be that high for the South European component considering most English people we see getting tested only receive a minimal amount of that.

----------


## srdceleva

> Well her dad is ony 1/4 Dutch, so she would essentially be around 1/8 Dutch. Family Tree DNA gave her similar results, although the South East Mediterranean input was nearer to 20%. Still similar enough. I guess she just found it odd that the result would be that high for the South European component considering most English people we see getting tested only receive a minimal amount of that.


So she has no known southern European ancestry?

----------


## mwauthy

I see North and West Europe is listed as a major and minor category. Is it similar to the "broadly" category on 23andMe or is it supposed to represent Northern France, Belgium, Germany, and Netherlands?

----------


## srdceleva

> I see North and West Europe is listed as a major and minor category. Is it similar to the "broadly" category on 23andMe or is it supposed to represent Northern France, Belgium, Germany, and Netherlands?


I think northern France , Belgium etc. Not like 23 and me but I'm not completely sure

----------


## srdceleva

> Ethnicity: Albanian
> 
> 
> My mothers side is from Northwest Albania and Kosova. Both of which predominantly are encompassed by their balkan reference. Where as Most of Albania, all of Macedonia, and south-west Bulgaria seem to fall in the Greek reference. I couldnt explain the Italian honestly.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> Attachment 8757
> 
> ...


I guess it seems pretty inline, I don't know exactly what they base their balkan group on.

----------


## Lukas

> No not really, because the balkan marker is essentially interchangeable with the eastern euro marker. I know a Polish guy who scores extremely high eastern european and Baltic results and he scores 41% balkan on this test and I know a Croatian girl who scores 0 percent balkan and 56 percent eastern euro.


Yes, it was about me, so my results. Pretty high Balkan but as wee see Albanians here had much lower values. I could guess it's modelled on Slavic Balkanites but if Croatian had 0. I don't know who is the reference. Rather not Bulgarian or Romanian population.

I think the best option is to consider Balkan as Central European becauce they lack such category. Maybe modeled on Hungarian, Slovak and Slovenian?
If so my and srdcleva results are correct then.

----------


## Dibran

> Yes, it was about me, so my results. Pretty high Balkan but as wee see Albanians here had much lower values. I could guess it's modelled on Slavic Balkanites but if Croatian had 0. I don't know who is the reference. Rather not Bulgarian or Romanian population.
> 
> I think the best option is to consider Balkan as Central European becauce they lack such category. Maybe modeled on Hungarian, Slovak and Slovenian?
> If so my and srdcleva results are correct then.


It's hard to tell. If you individually click each ethnicity reference group, it shows a wider scope of coverage. 

For instance, zooming in on Balkan it seems to only go up to the north and central extent of Albania. 

Whereas Greek only goes up to southern And central Albania. 

I would assume Greek is more an Aegean reference, as most of northern Albania falls into this Balkan reference.
Considering me and my father plot closer to southern Albanians it makes sense. He got no Balkan. And I only got 16 or so percent.

----------


## nalfy87

> So she has no known southern European ancestry?


She has no known Southern European ancestry. The only thing she knows is that before she was born her mother was married to a Maltese guy, before the quarter Dutch dad came into the picture (he is supposed to be the real dad). Even her dad was a bit puzzled by the results.

I guess they have to be taken with a grain of salt as at the end of the day she still has 70% Northern European and she looks it too, but still, it is quite puzzling.

----------


## Tomenable

*My results:*

East European ------------- 72.8%
Balkan ---------------------- 3.4%
North and West Europe --- 23.8%

http://i.imgur.com/laMggf1.png

----------


## nalfy87

This is her K15 Eurogenes results from Gedmatch in contrast to Myheritage:

*Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:**Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
North_Sea
37.66

2
Atlantic
25.92

3
West_Med
12.2

4
Baltic
9.53

5
Eastern_Euro
7.23

6
East_Med
3.23

7
South_Asian
1.99

8
West_Asian
1.65

9
Siberian
0.49

10
Amerindian
0.1



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Southwest_English
4.32

2
Southeast_English
5.47

3
Orcadian
6.25

4
North_Dutch
6.45

5
West_German
6.46

6
West_Scottish
7.01

7
Irish
7.06

8
Danish
7.14

9
South_Dutch
7.66

10
Norwegian
8.08

11
West_Norwegian
8.45

12
North_German
8.7

13
Swedish
9.7

14
French
9.96

15
North_Swedish
12.72

16
East_German
14.07

17
Spanish_Galicia
16.98

18
Spanish_Cataluna
17.4

19
Southwest_Finnish
17.92

20
Hungarian
18.09



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

71.7%
West_Norwegian
+
28.3%
Spanish_Cantabria
@
3.16

2

68.6%
West_Norwegian
+
31.4%
Spanish_Cataluna
@
3.16

3

69.8%
West_Norwegian
+
30.2%
Portuguese
@
3.27

4

74%
West_Norwegian
+
26%
Spanish_Aragon
@
3.29

5

68.1%
West_Norwegian
+
31.9%
Spanish_Galicia
@
3.29

6

71.7%
West_Norwegian
+
28.3%
Spanish_Murcia
@
3.35

7

85.3%
West_Norwegian
+
14.7%
Sardinian
@
3.36

8

70.5%
West_Norwegian
+
29.5%
Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon
@
3.4

9

73.7%
West_Norwegian
+
26.3%
Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha
@
3.41

10

71.8%
West_Norwegian
+
28.2%
Spanish_Extremadura
@
3.44

11

73.5%
West_Norwegian
+
26.5%
Spanish_Valencia
@
3.44

12

89.6%
Orcadian
+
10.4%
Sardinian
@
3.46

13

75.2%
West_Norwegian
+
24.8%
Spanish_Andalucia
@
3.47

14

54.9%
West_Norwegian
+
45.1%
French
@
3.67

15

73.1%
West_Norwegian
+
26.9%
Southwest_French
@
3.72

16

71.1%
Southwest_English
+
28.9%
West_German
@
3.75

17

77%
Orcadian
+
23%
Spanish_Galicia
@
3.82

18

80%
Southwest_English
+
20%
West_Norwegian
@
3.89

19

51.3%
Orcadian
+
48.7%
West_German
@
3.93

20

80.3%
Southwest_English
+
19.7%
Norwegian
@
3.96


*

----------


## nalfy87

I can upload links now, so I will include the proper page:

----------


## srdceleva

> She has no known Southern European ancestry. The only thing she knows is that before she was born her mother was married to a Maltese guy, before the quarter Dutch dad came into the picture (he is supposed to be the real dad). Even her dad was a bit puzzled by the results.
> 
> I guess they have to be taken with a grain of salt as at the end of the day she still has 70% Northern European and she looks it too, but still, it is quite puzzling.


Really interesting. She hasn't had her parents tested? I mean I can take my supposed 33 % balkan with a grain of salt when I see mlukas with 41% as a pole. However 30% med on multiple tests I wouldn't really take with a grain of salt. What populations does she cluster with on her eurogenes k13 and 15 tests? I mean Maltese have some northwestern euro ancestry from the normans and the R1b type legacy their.

----------


## New Englander

It depends on the reference they use, I would expect Roman ancestry in the South West of England. But no, it would be impossible for her dad to have been the ex BF, unless he was part NW Euro himself. .

----------


## srdceleva

> *My results:*
> 
> East European ------------- 72.8%
> Balkan ---------------------- 3.4%
> North and West Europe --- 23.8%
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/laMggf1.png


Interesting that you come out with no balkan. Slovaks were the last Slavic wave out of the Ukraine most likely, and why y DNA in Slovakia is a mixture of west and east Slavic R1a types. Also many poles are the descendant of Policized west ukrainians who immagrated to Poland. Maybe mlukas also has some background like this. This is just a theory but we know west ukrainians have a significant amount of I2 ancestry in common with balkan populations. Maybe your Ancestry is more from non mixed original west Slavic tribes and why you dont show up with this balkan component and me and mlukas do. Idk I'm just speculating.

----------


## srdceleva

> It depends on the reference they use, I would expect Roman ancestry in the South West of England. But no, it would be impossible for her dad to have been the ex BF, unless he was part NW Euro himself. .


Yea the father would have had to have northwestern euro as well, but still I don't think the vast majority of northern Europeans will show up with 30 % med and not know about that in their background already.

----------


## brg12007

what were the approximate wait times for everyones processing? I uploaded my raw data yesterday, I'm excited to see how it differs from my Ancestry results (like 55% italy/greece + 35 east europe) with more categories for Southern Europe! Also very curious to see what I get for Balkan

----------


## nalfy87

> Yea the father would have had to have northwestern euro as well, but still I don't think the vast majority of northern Europeans will show up with 30 % med and not know about that in their background already.


Yeah I have seen quite a few English people do these tests, and usually the Southern European tends to be on average about 5% maybe slightly more in some, less in some. But 20-30% is a significant step up from that. Her parents have not tested although her dad is going to do it. I presume this may well be the only way to see if there is some funny business. I would also like to see her dad's y-dna haplogroup as his dad is half Dutch (her grandad). He was a resistance fighter in Netherlands during WW2, his brother was captured by Nazi's and sent to a camp, but he made it out alive at the end.

This is her K15 Eurogenes I have tried to post them here by copying and pastying straight from Gedmatch but apparently a moderator has to allow the post first or something. I have copied and pasted them to a word document and copied them as text:

Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 North_Sea 37.66
2 Atlantic 25.92
3 West_Med 12.2
4 Baltic 9.53
5 Eastern_Euro 7.23
6 East_Med 3.23
7 South_Asian 1.99
8 West_Asian 1.65
9 Siberian 0.49
10 Amerindian 0.1


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Southwest_English 4.32
2 Southeast_English 5.47
3 Orcadian 6.25
4 North_Dutch 6.45
5 West_German 6.46
6 West_Scottish 7.01
7 Irish 7.06
8 Danish 7.14
9 South_Dutch 7.66
10 Norwegian 8.08
11 West_Norwegian 8.45
12 North_German 8.7
13 Swedish 9.7
14 French 9.96
15 North_Swedish 12.72
16 East_German 14.07
17 Spanish_Galicia 16.98
18 Spanish_Cataluna 17.4
19 Southwest_Finnish 17.92
20 Hungarian 18.09


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 71.7% West_Norwegian + 28.3% Spanish_Cantabria @ 3.16
2 68.6% West_Norwegian + 31.4% Spanish_Cataluna @ 3.16
3 69.8% West_Norwegian + 30.2% Portuguese @ 3.27
4 74% West_Norwegian + 26% Spanish_Aragon @ 3.29
5 68.1% West_Norwegian + 31.9% Spanish_Galicia @ 3.29
6 71.7% West_Norwegian + 28.3% Spanish_Murcia @ 3.35
7 85.3% West_Norwegian + 14.7% Sardinian @ 3.36
8 70.5% West_Norwegian + 29.5% Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon @ 3.4
9 73.7% West_Norwegian + 26.3% Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha @ 3.41
10 71.8% West_Norwegian + 28.2% Spanish_Extremadura @ 3.44
11 73.5% West_Norwegian + 26.5% Spanish_Valencia @ 3.44
12 89.6% Orcadian + 10.4% Sardinian @ 3.46
13 75.2% West_Norwegian + 24.8% Spanish_Andalucia @ 3.47
14 54.9% West_Norwegian + 45.1% French @ 3.67
15 73.1% West_Norwegian + 26.9% Southwest_French @ 3.72
16 71.1% Southwest_English + 28.9% West_German @ 3.75
17 77% Orcadian + 23% Spanish_Galicia @ 3.82
18 80% Southwest_English + 20% West_Norwegian @ 3.89
19 51.3% Orcadian + 48.7% West_German @ 3.93
20 80.3% Southwest_English + 19.7% Norwegian @ 3.96


And K13


Eurogenes K13 Oracle results:


K13 Oracle ref data revised 21 Nov 2013


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 North_Atlantic 49.26
2 Baltic 21.5
3 West_Med 15.65
4 East_Med 5.67
5 West_Asian 4.4
6 South_Asian 2.04
7 Siberian 0.99
8 Amerindian 0.41
9 Sub-Saharan 0.07
10 East_Asian 0.01


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 Southeast_English 2.91
2 Southwest_English 4.03
3 South_Dutch 4.86
4 Orcadian 5.12
5 West_Scottish 6.13
6 Irish 6.26
7 West_German  6.54
8 North_Dutch 6.87
9 Danish 6.95
10 North_German 7.91
11 French 9.09
12 Norwegian 9.19
13 Swedish 11.09
14 Austrian 13.41
15 East_German 14.2
16 Spanish_Cataluna 15.72
17 North_Swedish 16.39
18 Southwest_French 16.9
19 Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon 17.03
20 Spanish_Cantabria 17.37


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 78.9% Orcadian + 21.1% Spanish_Valencia @ 1.41
2 73.8% Danish + 26.2% Spanish_Aragon @ 1.5
3 76.2% Orcadian + 23.8% Spanish_Cataluna @ 1.5
4 89.3% Southeast_English + 10.7% Spanish_Andalucia @ 1.57
5 88.5% Southeast_English + 11.5% Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha @ 1.61
6 86.6% Southeast_English + 13.4% Spanish_Cataluna @ 1.64
7 88.8% Southeast_English + 11.2% Spanish_Aragon @ 1.65
8 80.9% Orcadian + 19.1% Spanish_Andalucia @ 1.65
9 88.4% Southeast_English + 11.6% Spanish_Valencia @ 1.65
10 87.8% Southeast_English + 12.2% Spanish_Cantabria @ 1.66
11 87.9% Southeast_English + 12.1% Spanish_Galicia @ 1.66
12 87.6% Southeast_English + 12.4% Southwest_French @ 1.67
13 88.5% Southeast_English + 11.5% Spanish_Murcia @ 1.67
14 89% Southeast_English + 11% Spanish_Extremadura @ 1.7
15 95.1% Southeast_English + 4.9% Sardinian @ 1.7
16 79.3% Orcadian + 20.7% Spanish_Murcia @ 1.7
17 87.9% Southeast_English + 12.1% Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon @ 1.74
18 88.4% Southeast_English + 11.6% Portuguese @ 1.77
19 79.5% Orcadian + 20.5% Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha @ 1.79
20 79.6% Southeast_English + 20.4% French @ 1.8

----------


## srdceleva

> what were the approximate wait times for everyones processing? I uploaded my raw data yesterday, I'm excited to see how it differs from my Ancestry results (like 55% italy/greece + 35 east europe) with more categories for Southern Europe! Also very curious to see what I get for Balkan


I'm curious to see what you get for balkan too. It took me two days to get the results. Once it allows you to see your matches it's not long till the ethnicity estimate is ready.

----------


## srdceleva

> Yeah I have seen quite a few English people do these tests, and usually the Southern European tends to be on average about 5% maybe slightly more in some, less in some. But 20-30% is a significant step up from that. Her parents have not tested although her dad is going to do it. I presume this may well be the only way to see if there is some funny business. I would also like to see her dad's y-dna haplogroup as his dad is Dutch (her grandad)
> 
> This is her K15 Eurogenes I have tried to post them here by copying and pastying straight from Gedmatch but apparently a moderator has to allow the post first or something. I have copied and pasted them to a word document and copied them as text:
> 
> Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:
> 
> 
> Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> ...


Looks pretty standard for a north west native. I guess the only way to see it to have her parents tested. Let me know how that turns it if they get tested :)

----------


## Apsurdistan

I uploaded mine. It's not complicated and it's quick, the way I like it.

Curious to see what my balkan percentage will be. So far most tests have shown I don't have much balkan/southeast europe, and considering some west Slavs in here got high balkan % I'm expecting this one should show I have a lot.

----------


## davef

> Yeah I have seen quite a few English people do these tests, and usually the Southern European tends to be on average about 5% maybe slightly more in some, less in some. But 20-30% is a significant step up from that. Her parents have not tested although her dad is going to do it. I presume this may well be the only way to see if there is some funny business. I would also like to see her dad's y-dna haplogroup as his dad is half Dutch (her grandad). He was a resistance fighter in Netherlands during WW2, his brother was captured by Nazi's and sent to a camp, but he made it out alive at the end.
> 
> This is her K15 Eurogenes I have tried to post them here by copying and pastying straight from Gedmatch but apparently a moderator has to allow the post first or something. I have copied and pasted them to a word document and copied them as text:
> 
> Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:
> 
> 
> Admix Results (sorted):
> 
> ...


Looking at these results, she's probably northwest all the way. If there's any southern euro heritage, its likely Iberian. If she discovers that she has one Portuguese/ Spanish great grandparent, I wouldn't be surprised.

----------


## srdceleva

> I uploaded mine. It's not complicated and it's quick, the way I like it.
> 
> Curious to see what my balkan percentage will be. So far most tests have shown I don't have much balkan/southeast europe, and considering some west Slavs in here got high balkan % I'm expecting this one should show I have a lot.


Yea I'm curious how your results will turn out. From your other results you seem to score pretty high north eastern euro rates compared to some other southern slavs.

----------


## srdceleva

Just got my dad's results. He wins with the balkan score so far :). I think mlukas is right balkan component seems to equal central eastern euro component

----------


## Promenade

I decided to give it a shot. I uploaded both my AncestryDNA and 23andMe data so it should be revealing to see how much they differ here.

----------


## Apsurdistan

embrace your inner balkan-ness...


_I live by your rules every single day
But some things are written in my DNA_ ​lol

----------


## srdceleva

> embrace your inner balkan-ness...
> 
> 
> _I live by your rules every single day
> But some things are written in my DNA_ ​lol


I do like balkan chicks,maybe they'll be impressed with my DNA results lol

----------


## brg12007

> embrace your inner balkan-ness...
> 
> 
> _I live by your rules every single day
> But some things are written in my DNA_ ​lol


omg the crocheted doily on the drum kit is killing me, too real. my kit has been "ready" for a couple hours, patiently waiting to see my results! no new dna matches but i wasnt really expecting to have any/many as I only have 3 matches on ftdna and none on dna.land.

----------


## Apsurdistan

> I do like balkan chicks,maybe they'll be impressed with my DNA results lol


Me too... especially Serbian chicks.
But the thing that impresses them most is money. And they like manly dudes.

----------


## Apsurdistan

> omg the crocheted doily on the drum kit is killing me, too real. my kit has been "ready" for a couple hours, patiently waiting to see my results! no new dna matches but i wasnt really expecting to have any/many as I only have 3 matches on ftdna and none on dna.land.


Every balkan household has to have those decorating something, usually tables. Sometimes even on TVs if you're at grandmas house.

----------


## kingjohn

> Me too... especially Serbian chicks.
> But the thing that impresses them most is money. And they like manly dudes.


_many of the other eastern european woman are like that{ukranian , russian} ......
from experience 
_

----------


## srdceleva

> Me too... especially Serbian chicks.
> But the thing that impresses them most is money. And they like manly dudes.


Manly ain't a problem.  I'm working on the money though  and indeed Serbian chicks are nice here in Vienna

----------


## mwauthy

Europe 100%

North and West Europe 84.6%
North and West European 82.2%
English 2.4%

South Europe 14.3%
Iberian 12.7%
Italian 1.6%

Ashkenazi Jewish 1.1%

Seems about right for someone who is half Belgian and half French Canadian. Pretty close to my Ftdna 2.0 results that had me at 90% West and Central Europe and 10% Southeast Europe. Difference is southwest Mediterranean versus southeast Mediterranean.

----------


## I1a3_Young

Me
Ancestry
MyHeritage

Engl/Scot/Welsh
69


Irish
10


Irish/Scot/Welsh

49.1

English

5.5

Scandinavian
10
32.1

Finnish/N. Russ
3


Iberian
3
12.1

Euro Jew
1


Middle East

1.2

Italian/Greek
3


W or NW Euro
1






Bro
Ancestry
MyHeritage

Engl/Scot/Welsh
61


Irish
14


Irish/Scot/Welsh

21.2

English

68.2

Scandinavian
10


Iberian
2
6.4

Greek

1.6

W or NW Euro
13


Balkan

2.6





Mom
Ancestry
MyHeritage

Engl/Scot/Welsh
61


Irish
13


Irish/Scot/Welsh

2.6

English

35.2

Scandinavian
3


Finnish/N. Russ
1


Iberian
1
4.2

Italian/Greek
1


Greek



W or NW Euro
19
58

N. Africa
1






Dad
Ancestry
MyHeritage

Engl/Scot/Welsh
8


Irish
30


Irish/Scot/Welsh

14.7

English

57.8

Scandinavian
9


Finnish/N. Russ
1


Iberian
2
15.2

Euro Jew
2


Italian/Greek
3


Greek

6.9

W or NW Euro
43


Balkan

5.4

Caucus
1


East Euro
1










Mom's mom
Ancestry
MyHeritage

Engl/Scot/Welsh
78


Irish
1


Irish/Scot/Welsh

3

English

36.8

Scandinavian
2


Finnish/N. Russ
2


Iberian
1
9.2

Italian/Greek
2


Italian

3.5

W or NW Euro
14
42.8




Wow! There are massive inconsistencies!

I find Ancestry.com to be far more accurate based on paper trails. MyHeritage massively inflates Iberian, Green, or Italian. MyHeritage has huge fluctuation of Scandinavian.

My Father's Great Grandmother was Norwegian. Ancestry shows him at 9% and my brother and I at 10% (normal British folks range 1%-9% on Ancestry). MyHeritage gives me a whopping 32.1% Scandi yet my mother shows 0 and my father shows 0. (Yes, MyHeritage can tell by the DNA match that my parents are my bio parents). That is interesting though because I'm very tall in a family of normal sized people and everyone always wonders how the heck that happened.

The breakdowns of English/Scottish/Welsh/Irish and W or NW Euro are also inconsistent and all over the place. Grouping Irish, Scottish, and Welsh together is folly. Scottish and English are closer genetically than north and south Wales. I think MyHeritage is grouping the highlander (more celtic) Scots in with the Irish and Celtic Welsh and Cornish. They must be counting lowland Scots as English. Even so, you can see the wild variations within one family.

I also think Ancestry's old test (my father's) incorrectly attributed some Anglo-Saxon as West European. I'm very close to my father on Eurogenes and other GEDmatch calculators but Ancestry has us scored very differently. I believe the new version of the test is more accurate for discerning the difference.

Interesting but I'm not convinced of their estimate accuracy. I also base this opinion on the many GEDmatch calculators.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
> 
> The western region of the British Isles is populated by peoples descended from the six Celtic nations, three of which had settled in what became Ireland, Scotland, and Wales (the other three were in Brittany, Cornwall, and the Isle of Man). Each of these three nations has spoken some variant of its original Celtic dialect continuously. The Irish, the first people to settle in Ireland about 9,000 years ago, share heritage, culture, and language (Gaelic). They were organized by clan, or kin groups. The Scottish are similarly famous for the clans, but from the time of the Middle Ages have been a composite nation of Picts, Gaels, and Britons. So that the northern population speaks a version of Gaelic, while those in the south speak what came to be called Scots. Their neighbors the Welsh are called such dating back to the Germanic labeling of them as “walhaz,” meaning “foreigner” or “stranger” - the language of Wales is similarly called Welsh. The area was overrun by Anglo-Norman conquerors in the Middle Ages, and English colonization in the 16th-17th centuries changed the ethnic composition of the British Isles altogether, introducing ethnic English. Despite the unification of these countries as part of the United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) in the present day, the people in each locale take great pride in their independent ethnicities, and accompanying cultures - from the family divisions as clans to the respective alcoholic beverages (Wales has a more English cuisine). The ingathering of several ethnicities in such a small space has facilitated interesting genealogical discoveries as well as mysterious connections to unravel - and for all the different heritages, nearly everyone there now speaks English.


If I had read more rather than rushing then I would have noticed the descriptions. I was right, they are breaking it out into Celtic tribes and lumping them all together, despite big genetic differences of the Celtic peoples of the British Isles.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> Britain - specifically the eastern region of the British Isles - has been populated continuously for at least the past 15,000 years, with recent ethnic stock (from before the 11th century) including pre-Celts, Celts, Romans, Anglo-Saxons, Norse, and Normans. More recently - that is, since the Middle Ages - other ethnicities migrated to Britain, whether by invitation (European Jews in 1070, by William the Conqueror, though they were expelled about 200 years later), by virtue of the African slave trade (dating back to the 1730s CE), or trade (including the oldest Chinese community in Europe, dating back to the 19th century). After World War II, that diverse immigration increased by leaps and bounds, so that the melting pot of English ethnicity has seen increased diversity from the Caribbean, South Asia, and Africa. That said, the dominant “original” British ethnic group is dominated by the English, of course, and includes the Celtic heirs, as some of Welsh, Scottish, and Irish descent respectively have settled in modern-day England.


It is my opinion that these "pre Celts" are what are jacking up the Iberian component in all the MyHeritage estimates. We have zero Spanish or Portuguese people in our tree, and not even any surnames that sound remotely so which may have been elsewhere first.

----------


## DNZ

%70.8 Balkan :Petrified: 

Europe
79.0%

East Europe
70.8%

Balkan
70.8%



South Europe
7.4%

Italian
7.4%



North and West Europe
0.8%

North and West European
0.8%





Asia
16.4%

West Asia
11.3%

West Asian
11.3%



Central Asia
2.5%

Central Asian
2.5%



East Asia
1.5%

Eskimo/Inuit
1.5%



South Asia
1.1%

South Asian
1.1%





Middle East
2.9%











Africa
1.7%

North Africa
1.7%

North African
1.7%

----------


## nalfy87

> It is my opinion that these "pre Celts" are what are jacking up the Iberian component in all the MyHeritage estimates. We have zero Spanish or Portuguese people in our tree, and not even any surnames that sound remotely so which may have been elsewhere first.



Familytreedna reported my partners Southern European as 20% South East Europe. Myheritage has added an extra 10% to this. Her Great Britain in FTDNA has changed to North West/Central Europe at around 22% (was 30% Great Britain and Ireland in FTDNA). Her scandinavian has stayed the same with FTDNA reporting it at 50% only a 2% change. She is primarily English with her dad being a 1/4 Dutch and the rest English as far as he is aware.

----------


## nalfy87

> Me
> Ancestry
> MyHeritage
> 
> Engl/Scot/Welsh
> 69
> 
> 
> Irish
> ...


Very interesting results, it's pretty interesting and sort of confusing how percentages keep being re-distributed around.

----------


## DNZ

My father
East Europe
66.0%

Balkan
56.2%

Baltic
6.5%

East European
3.3%



South Europe
21.8%

Italian
21.8%





Asia
12.2%

West Asia
9.9%

West Asian
9.9%



East Asia
1.6%

Eskimo/Inuit
1.6%



South Asia
0.7%

South Asian
0.7%





100.0%

----------


## brg12007

the wait is ogre, here are my results

Europe100.0%


East Europe

64.3%



Balkan

39.4%



East European

24.9%





South Europe

27.7%



Greek

26.3%



Italian

1.4%





Ashkenazi Jewish

8.0%

----------


## New Englander

*Europe*
89.3%
*South Europe*
44.0%
*Greek*
41.0%
*Italian*
3.0%
Iberian
0%
Sardinian
0%
*North and West Europe*
28.0%
*North and West European*
28.0%
English
0%
Finnish
0%
Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
0%
Scandinavian
0%
*Ashkenazi Jewish*
17.3%
*Ashkenazi Jewish*
17.3%
East Europe
0%
Balkan
0%
Baltic
0%
East European
0%
*Asia*
9.0%
*West Asia*
9.0%
*West Asian*
9.0%
Mizrahi Jewish - Iranian/Iraqi
0%
Central Asia
0%
Central Asian
0%
East Asia
0%
Chinese and Vietnamese
0%
Eskimo/Inuit
0%
Filipino, Indonesian, and Malaysian
0%
Japanese
0%
Mongolian
0%
Nepali
0%
Thai and Cambodian
0%
South Asia
0%
South Asian
0%
*Middle East*
1.7%
*Middle East*
1.7%
*Middle Eastern*
1.7%
Yemenite Jewish
0%
Africa
0%
Central Africa
0%
Central African
0%
East Africa
0%
Ethiopian Jewish
0%
Kenyan
0%
Maasai
0%
Somali
0%
North Africa
0%
North African
0%
Sephardic Jewish - North African
0%
West Africa
0%
Nigerian
0%
Sierra Leonean
0%
West African
0%
America
0%
Central America
0%
Central American
0%
Native American
0%
Native American
0%
South America
0%
Indigenous Amazonian
0%
Oceania
0%
Oceania
0%
Melanesian
0%
Papuan
0%
Polynesian
0%
*MD Sal*
100.0%

So Greek replaces Italian almost completely.

West Asian replaces Sephardi Jew.

No English or Irish, and no Scandinavian.

----------


## MsJ

Very large West Asia percentage here. And I am no longer Central European, I guess? 
Europe
91.1%

North and West Europe
71.8%

Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
47.1%

Scandinavian
24.7%



South Europe
19.3%

Iberian
19.3%





Asia
8.1%

West Asia
8.1%

West Asian
8.1%





Africa
0.8%

West Africa
0.8%

Sierra Leonean
0.8%

----------


## New Englander

You look like you have a grandparent that was North African or Southern Portugal. Iberian + West Asian = 27% Strange combo, you generally dont see high Asian in the Iberian peninsula.

----------


## MsJ

> You look like you have a grandparent that was North African or Southern Portugal. Iberian + West Asian = 27% Strange combo, you generally dont see high Asian in the Iberian peninsula.


Unless someone snuck into Appalachia that I'm not aware of I have no recent immigrants from any one country. By my great grandparents generation most (that I know their lines) are mixed European ancestry, mainly British Isles and Western/Central Europe and the immigrations happened way before the 19th century. On paper, that is. I do get a small amount of West Asian on many of the GEDMatch Calculators (1-3 percent) as well as some Central Asian. But I do believe there may have been a few non paternal events and I have a few lines that are unkown. I just found that W. Asian really high comparatively.

----------


## New Englander

Let me see your GEDmatch k13, or send me the Kit number. Based on other results from other people, I dont see how West Asian can tie in with any NW Euro linage. Especially assuming it only came from 1 side, you can double it to around 20-25% for a Mom or Dad, and 50% for a grandparent. Thats not European, no matter how you look at it. Might be anything from Mexican, to Algerian. 

The Iberian may be from anything, but It assuming it goes with the West Asian.

----------


## MsJ

> Let me see your GEDmatch k13.


I have some genetic traits that are not consistent with most Europeans, a cleft palate (forked uvula) mongolian spots, and the gene for dry earwax found in Native Americans and E. Asians. Before this DNA test I was pretty sure that my gg grandmother was of Native ancestry. She was very olive skinned which passed on to my mother. My mother is where I get these genetic traits. So maybe this "native" ancestry is actually Asian? 


North_Atlantic
47.77

Baltic
21.50

West_Med
14.06

West_Asian
5.72

East_Med
3.66

Red_Sea
1.46

South_Asian
2.82

East_Asian
-

Siberian
0.91

Amerindian
0.28

Oceanian
-

Northeast_African
1.06

Sub-Saharan
0.77

----------


## New Englander

Elevated East Med and South Asian, Red sea and NE African clear as day. Looks like the West Indian Trading Company.....

----------


## nalfy87

Just uploaded my own FTDNA data to Myheritage. Hopefully should be closer to FTDNA as in FTDNA I got mostly Europe and Amerindian.

These are my gedmatch results beforehand:

Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Oracle results:


Admix Results (sorted):


# Population Percent
1 Amerindian 49.04
2 West_Med 10.63
3 North_Sea 9.59
4 Atlantic 9.27
5 East_Med 7.77
6 Sub-Saharan 4.63
7 Eastern_Euro 3.31
8 Northeast_African 1.6
9 Southeast_Asian 1.43
10 Red_Sea 1.19
11 Oceanian 0.64
12 South_Asian 0.5
13 Baltic 0.34
14 West_Asian 0.06


Single Population Sharing:


# Population (source) Distance
1 North_Amerindian 37.49
2 Mayan 46.76
3 West_Greenlander 46.78
4 East_Greenlander 50.82
5 Pima 50.95
6 MA-1 52.7
7 Anzick-1 53.51
8 Greek_Thessaly 62.31
9 Romanian 62.42
10 Bulgarian 62.52
11 Tuscan 62.68
12 North_Italian 62.72
13 Serbian 62.72
14 Portuguese 62.72
15 Ashkenazi 62.78
16 Spanish_Extremadura 62.81
17 Spanish_Murcia 62.87
18 Spanish_Galicia 62.89
19 West_Sicilian 63.11
20 Greek 63.16


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:


# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 57.4% Mayan + 42.6% Portuguese @ 6.31
2 57.5% Mayan + 42.5% Spanish_Galicia @ 6.48
3 57.4% Mayan + 42.6% Spanish_Extremadura @ 6.51
4 57.4% Mayan + 42.6% North_Italian @ 6.64
5 57.5% Mayan + 42.5% Spanish_Murcia @ 6.72
6 54% Anzick-1 + 46% Portuguese @ 7.18
7 57.8% Mayan + 42.2% Spanish_Cataluna @ 7.19
8 57.7% Mayan + 42.3% Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon @ 7.25
9 54.1% Anzick-1 + 45.9% Spanish_Galicia @ 7.33
10 57.4% Mayan + 42.6% Tuscan @ 7.34
11 54.1% Anzick-1 + 45.9% Spanish_Extremadura @ 7.37
12 55.3% Pima + 44.7% Portuguese @ 7.4
13 50.3% Portuguese + 49.7% Karitiana @ 7.41
14 50.2% Spanish_Galicia + 49.8% Karitiana @ 7.54
15 57.9% Mayan + 42.1% Spanish_Andalucia @ 7.55
16 55.3% Pima + 44.7% Spanish_Extremadura @ 7.55
17 55.3% Pima + 44.7% Spanish_Galicia @ 7.57
18 54% Anzick-1 + 46% North_Italian @ 7.62
19 54.1% Anzick-1 + 45.9% Spanish_Murcia @ 7.63
20 57.9% Mayan + 42.1% Spanish_Valencia @ 7.69

----------


## Valerius

Balkan-50,6%
Baltic-8,4%
Greek-37,6%
Italian-1,7%
Melanesian-1,7%

So, here the Balkan category is Slavic-like and the Greek is Southern Euro something. Plus some noise as always.

----------


## Apsurdistan

Mine 
These tests just keep distributing me all over the place
myheritagedna.JPG

Finally I'm very Balkan, or South Slav, or whatever it is...

I think my northwest europe is this high maybe cuz North Italian clusters with it, only connection I can think of is Venetians? Ilyrian? Ancestry shows 18% Italy/Greece region and 8% Northwest Europe. Geno2 results were pretty similar to this except they gave me 23% Southwest Europe and 9% northwest. And no Balkan/East Europe/Baltic separation, which is even more confusing and it's pretty well known Geno's aDNA isn't the most accurate. 
I'm not sure why I have zero of many other regions, your guess is as good as mine. Ancestry, Geno, Ftdna, Dnaland also showed basically zero for the rest of the regions besides some Caucasus, Asia Minor, Jewish, Middle East, South and West Asia, Britain, Ireland which I guess some of these markers could kinda be the same thing they might just be interpreting it differently.

As I look through everybody's results here I noticed that I stand out with the Middle East percentage so far I'm the only one with it, And it's kinda odd that I have it compared to the rest of my admixture.

----------


## Promenade

I'd say they did a fair job estimating the amount of irish/scottish ancestry I have, everything else is quite messy though. 

The only thing I am impressed about here is that I received the same exact results from my 23andMe and AncestryDna data that I uploaded with them, usually other calculators will interpret them quite differently.
15.png

----------


## Aha

it is the first calculator to give me any ashkenazi percentages

----------


## New Englander

I never seem to get Irish or English on any of these tests. Im starting to think they were either very inbred, or that they were heavily mixed with French from New Brunswick. 

Italian must represent North West Italy like Milan because I dont score very high.

----------


## mwauthy

> It is my opinion that these "pre Celts" are what are jacking up the Iberian component in all the MyHeritage estimates. We have zero Spanish or Portuguese people in our tree, and not even any surnames that sound remotely so which may have been elsewhere first.


I tend to get high iberian scores even though I have no known ancestors there. French Canadians get high Iberian scores because I think it correlates with a pre indo vasconic Atlantic admixture. Many French Canadians came from coastal areas like La Rochelle. I think these Vasconic genes are found in the British Isles as well.

----------


## MsJ

So what to make of 0% English ancestry on this calculator? What group are they using as English? The description just tells of the types of groups found in Britain. Who is genetically English?

----------


## nalfy87

> So what to make of 0% English ancestry on this calculator? What group are they using as English? The description just tells of the types of groups found in Britain. Who is genetically English?


Yeah I am sort of confused too (so is my wife), as in FTDNA her Scandinavian 47% was the same as Myheritage but her Great Britain is nowhere to be seen, instead its North/Western Europe. Her English, and other UK parts are 0%. She is mostly English only being 1/8 Dutch.

I would suspect maybe they are using ancient Briton DNA or something that resembles the Welsh? Or Anglo Saxon...?

----------


## New Englander

English
Britain - specifically the eastern region of the British Isles - has been populated continuously for at least the past 15,000 years, with recent ethnic stock (from before the 11th century) including pre-Celts, Celts, Romans, Anglo-Saxons, Norse, and Normans. More recently - that is, since the Middle Ages - other ethnicities migrated to Britain, whether by invitation (European Jews in 1070, by William the Conqueror, though they were expelled about 200 years later), by virtue of the African slave trade (dating back to the 1730s CE), or trade (including the oldest Chinese community in Europe, dating back to the 19th century). After World War II, that diverse immigration increased by leaps and bounds, so that the melting pot of English ethnicity has seen increased diversity from the Caribbean, South Asia, and Africa. That said, the dominant “original” British ethnic group is dominated by the English, of course, and includes the Celtic heirs, as some of Welsh, Scottish, and Irish descent respectively have settled in modern-day England.

Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
The western region of the British Isles is populated by peoples descended from the six Celtic nations, three of which had settled in what became Ireland, Scotland, and Wales (the other three were in Brittany, Cornwall, and the Isle of Man). Each of these three nations has spoken some variant of its original Celtic dialect continuously. The Irish, the first people to settle in Ireland about 9,000 years ago, share heritage, culture, and language (Gaelic). They were organized by clan, or kin groups. The Scottish are similarly famous for the clans, but from the time of the Middle Ages have been a composite nation of Picts, Gaels, and Britons. So that the northern population speaks a version of Gaelic, while those in the south speak what came to be called Scots. Their neighbors the Welsh are called such dating back to the Germanic labeling of them as “walhaz,” meaning “foreigner” or “stranger” - the language of Wales is similarly called Welsh. The area was overrun by Anglo-Norman conquerors in the Middle Ages, and English colonization in the 16th-17th centuries changed the ethnic composition of the British Isles altogether, introducing ethnic English. Despite the unification of these countries as part of the United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) in the present day, the people in each locale take great pride in their independent ethnicities, and accompanying cultures - from the family divisions as clans to the respective alcoholic beverages (Wales has a more English cuisine). The ingathering of several ethnicities in such a small space has facilitated interesting genealogical discoveries as well as mysterious connections to unravel - and for all the different heritages, nearly everyone there now speaks English.

North and West European
The population of Northern and Western Europe mainly includes German, French, and Dutch people. This region has been influenced by significant historical events including the formation of the Catholic Church, the Renaissance, the Protestant Reformation, and the Industrial Revolution. Imperial conquests and the age of colonization have spread Northern and Western European peoples across the globe, with significant populations across the Americas and in parts of Africa and Oceania. The area is the birthplace of Western culture, including innovations in art, literature, philosophy, and scientific methodology that have become standard around the world. In particular, Western Europeans take food very seriously. European culinary practices and dining etiquette are highly developed, with artisanal wine and cheese-making, pastry baking, and cooking having been elevated to an art.

----------


## MsJ

I dd read that, but again, it is very vague. I know about an eighth of my ancestry (at least) is from people with English surnames who immigrated from real places in England. So it's looking for Briton DNA and that's what is 0 in me? It would be nice if it said so.

----------


## mwauthy

> I dd read that, but again, it is very vague. I know about an eighth of my ancestry (at least) is from people with English surnames who immigrated from real places in England. So it's looking for Briton DNA and that's what is 0 in me? It would be nice if it said so.


On Ancestry my friend got 66% English and 24% Irish. On Myheritage he got 46% Irish/Scottish/Welsh and 0% English lol. These companies are ok at differentiating between north, south, east, and west Europe, but within each of those categories it's basically a guessing game.

----------


## kingjohn

my results 
very close to my dna tribes 
thanks to 2 kind people who uploaded my ftdna raw data to this site
Attachment 8804

----------


## Regio X

*Mine – FTDNA data*
Europe: 100.0%
*South Europe: 55.0%
- Italian: 49.9%
- Greek: 5.1%
*North and West Europe: 30.9%
- Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 30.9%
*East Europe: 14.1%
- Balkan: 14.1%

*Mine – 23andMe data*

Europe: 100.0%
*South Europe: 57.4%
- Italian: 56.3%
- Iberian: 1.1%
*North and West Europe: 27.3%
- Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 27.3%
*East Europe: 15.3%
- Balkan: 15.3%

*Father – 23andMe data*

Europe: 100.0%
*South Europe: 59.3%
- Italian: 57.2%
- Iberian: 2.1%
*East Europe: 22.2%
- Balkan: 22.2%
*North and West Europe: 18.5%
- Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 18.5%

*Mother – 23andMe data*

Europe: 100.0%
*East Europe: 45.3%
- Balkan: 45.3%
*South Europe: 42.5%
- Italian: 41.1%
- Iberian: 1.4%
*North and West Europe: 12.2%
- North and West European: 10.4%
- Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 1.8%

----------


## kingjohn

_almost no greek 
there is a huge diffrence between north italians and southern italians 
who along with albanian and greeks score huge greek %
_ i saw some other north italian results and they score high italian like you 
maybe the refrences is bergamo and tuscany :)

----------


## New Englander

Can I get some Southern Italian or Jewish samples? I see results with high Greeks or Italian, but no Asian or Middle East to go with it.

----------


## I1a3_Young

> *Mine – FTDNA data*
> Europe: 100.0%
> *South Europe: 55.0%
> - Italian: 49.9%
> - Greek: 5.1%
> *North and West Europe: 30.9%
> - Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 30.9%
> *East Europe: 14.1%
> - Balkan: 14.1%
> ...


I saw your maps with the heat zones from K36 which showed the northern Italian centers. Is there a reason MyHeritage gives you the Irish/Welsh/Scottish.

----------


## kingjohn

_the northen regions of italy was settled by gaulish tribes_ 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insubres
_and he along with other north italians sample i saw score {irish, english scotish} shared celtic probably :)

_https://slmc.uottawa.ca/?q=french_history

----------


## Regio X

> I saw your maps with the heat zones from K36 which showed the northern Italian centers. Is there a reason MyHeritage gives you the Irish/Welsh/Scottish.


Nop. My mother is full Venetian in ancestry, while my father is virtually full Venetian (in fact, 75% Veneto and 25% E. Lombardy).

----------


## I1a3_Young

> _the northen regions of italy was settled by gaulish tribes_ 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insubres
> _and he along with other north italians sample i saw score {irish, english scotish} shared celtic probably :)
> 
> _https://slmc.uottawa.ca/?q=french_history


So why do they score it as a different celtic tribe and not just call it 100% italo-celtic?

----------


## brg12007

king john, can you repost? curious to see your results but the attachment doesn't show up!

----------


## Sile

> Nop. My mother is full Venetian in ancestry, while my father is virtually full Venetian (in fact, 75% Veneto and 25% E. Lombardy).


we are from the same areas in Italy, but Veneto and Trentino for me

mine

Europe 100.0%
South Europe 64.1%
*Italian 64.1%*
East Europe 20.4%
*Balkan 20.4%*
North and West Europe 15.5%
*Irish, Scottish, and Welsh 15.5%* 

and the difference to my father below
Europe 100.0%
South Europe 63.0%
*Italian 63.0%*
North and West Europe 20.7%
*Irish, Scottish, and Welsh 20.7%*
East Europe 11.7%
*Balkan 7.4%
East European 4.3%*
Ashkenazi Jewish 4.6%
*Ashkenazi Jewish 4.6%*

compared to my son ( one of )
Europe 100.0%
South Europe 76.6%
*Italian 64.7%*
*Iberian 11.9%* 
East Europe 23.4%
*East European 16.4%
Balkan 7.0%*

who has or should have links with his mother below
Europe 100.0%
South Europe 74.1%
*Italian 57.7%
Iberian 16.4%* ...............her line has some Galician maternal links 
East Europe 18.5%
*Balkan 18.5%*
North and West Europe 7.4%
*North and West European 7.4%*

the jewish part of my father has ( and I have as well but not my son ) only appears in his X chromsome ..........his grandmother , surname Amadio ( amadeus in austrian ) is also used as a christian name . She is the only person I cannot find much details on , although she was still alive after my grandfather was born mid-1895 but disappeared after this.

----------


## Sile

> So why do they score it as a different celtic tribe and not just call it 100% italo-celtic?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carni

----------


## kingjohn

> king john, can you repost? curious to see your results but the attachment doesn't show up!


*sure i can 
i am a mixture of jew and greeks acording to this ....
with 9% slavic flavour on some arabian plate* 
Attachment 8810

----------


## Pax Augusta

> his grandmother , surname Amadio ( amadeus in austrian ) is also used as a christian name . She is the only person I cannot find much details on , although she was still alive after my grandfather was born mid-1895 but disappeared after this.


Amadeus is a Latin name, ''amare" ("to love") and "Deus" ("God") = Italian _Amedeo_, Greek _Theophilos_, German _Gottlieb_.

Amadio seems a Venetian surname (also spread in Marche and Lazio).

http://www.cognomix.it/mappe-dei-cog...taliani/AMADIO

----------


## brg12007

@kingjohn, very cool results! do you find its inline with your ftdna (or other) results? it's cool that this has the 3 categories for ashkenazi, sephardic and mizrahi! i look forward to seeing them refine it with their next update

----------


## Sile

> Amadeus is a Latin name, ''amare" ("to love") and "Deus" ("God") = Italian _Amedeo_, Greek _Theophilos_, German _Gottlieb_.
> 
> Amadio seems a Venetian surname (also spread in Marche and Lazio).
> 
> http://www.cognomix.it/mappe-dei-cog...taliani/AMADIO


thanks .............her father was Antonio Amadio b.1817 Postioma Veneto and mother was Angela Mestriner born in Villorba Veneto

father of Antonio was Pierro b.1770 with a "detto Sgualdo" as part of his surname ...............so, I think , Amadio was replacing Sgualdo during this period
Is Sgualdo a jewish name?

----------


## kingjohn

> @kingjohn, very cool results! do you find its inline with your ftdna (or other) results? it's cool that this has the 3 categories for ashkenazi, sephardic and mizrahi! i look forward to seeing them refine it with their next update


thanks ,
_inline with dna tribes snp report
not inline with geno2 next generation and i wrote a letter to them about it 
not inline with ftdna my origins 2.0
_

----------


## Pax Augusta

> thanks .............her father was Antonio Amadio b.1817 Postioma Veneto and mother was Angela Mestriner born in Villorba Veneto
> 
> father of Antonio was Pierro b.1770 with a "detto Sgualdo" as part of his surname ...............so, I think , Amadio was replacing Sgualdo during this period
> Is Sgualdo a jewish name?


"detto Sgualdo"

"detto" in Italian means "known as, called", your ancestor was known as "Sgualdo", Sgualdo in Venetian is the diminutive of Osvaldo, an Italian name of Germanic origin (from Anglo-Saxon Osweald, Old High German Answald, Old Norse Ásvaldr). I think Sgualdo is replacing his name, not his surname, but I'm not sure on this. Anyway both Osvaldo and Amadio contain the word "god". Osvaldo is definitely not a Jewisn name. Amadio is a surname carried by Italians who have no Jewish origin but also by Italian Jewish families. Even though the latter are rarer.

Dizionario del dialetto veneziano di Giuseppe Boerio

https://books.google.it/books?id=pwJDawpAc2kC&pg=PA585

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_(given_name)

----------


## Sile

> "detto Sgualdo"
> 
> "detto" in Italian means "known as, called", your ancestor was known as "Sgualdo", Sgualdo in Venetian is the diminutive of Osvaldo, an Italian name of Germanic origin (from Anglo-Saxon Osweald, Old High German Answald, Old Norse Ásvaldr). I think Sgualdo is replacing his name, not his surname, but I'm not sure on this. Anyway both Osvaldo and Amadio contain the word "god". Osvaldo is definitely not a Jewisn name. Amadio is a surname carried by Italians who have no Jewish origin but also by Italian Jewish families. Even though the latter are rarer.
> 
> Dizionario del dialetto veneziano di Giuseppe Boerio
> 
> https://books.google.it/books?id=pwJDawpAc2kC&pg=PA585
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oswald_(given_name)


Thanks...........by luck my 1st cousin beatrice in venice rang me this morning and I asked her

detto........is also " some say "

----------


## Pax Augusta

> Thanks...........by luck my 1st cousin beatrice in venice rang me this morning and I asked her
> 
> detto........is also " some say "


It's obviously the same meaning.

----------


## srdceleva

Detto is like Spanish dicho. Just means it's called....

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lukas

Just for curiosity I will upload to MyHeritage Tuscany HGDP samples. We will see what % of Italian and Greek they show.

----------


## Pratt

> Just for curiosity I will upload to MyHeritage Tuscany HGDP samples. We will see what % of Italian and Greek they show.


If they have been used as reference sample, they should show more Italian. 

The results of a full Tuscan from Lucca (posted on Anthrogenica).

Europe: 100.0%
*South Europe: 84.0%
- Italian: 73.2%
- Iberian: 10.8%
*North and West Europe: 14.0%
- Irish, Scottish, and Welsh: 12.3%
-North and West European: 1.7%
*Ashkenazi Jewish: 2%

----------


## Pratt

> Nop. My mother is full Venetian in ancestry, while my father is virtually full Venetian (in fact, 75% Veneto and 25% E. Lombardy).


Thanks for sharing. From where in Veneto?

----------


## Angela

> It's obviously the same meaning.


Indeed. 

The usage is partly because of old Italian naming customs. Sons were often named after grandfathers, daughters after grandmothers. So, if a man and woman had six sons, and those six sons had a lot of sons, you could, for example, wind up with a lot of men in the same generation who had exactly the same name. In my mother's family, for example, we have an inordinate number of Giovanni Battistas. A lot of them "were called" by nicknames. Some are "detto" Gianni, like my maternal grandfather, or Nanni, or, very commonly, Vanni, in our area. Or they might be called by the saint's name on the day of their birth, or perhaps by a middle name. It varies. That's why you have to be careful when looking up records.

"Detto" is all over genealogical records. You can't miss it. It's the equivalent of the English a.k.a. or "also known as".

----------


## Angela

I just happened to see this. If this algorithm is basically the same as FTDNAs from the period when Razib Khan set up the program, then the "Italian" reference populations are the HGDP, Hap Map, and Estonian Bio-Center samples, to the best of my recollection. 

Within the latter there's a southern Italian population, but the majority of the reference sample is going to be low on southern Italians. If they also just dumped in all the Tuscan samples, which far outnumber those of the other groups, then the centrum is going to be pretty close to Tuscan, which makes some sense.

What I think always gets lost in these discussions is the fact that the results always depend on where the centrum is located, and that's to some extent a subjective decision. One of these companies had a "Balkan" cluster which covered northern Italy. So, northern Italians came out with huge percentages of "Balkan" ancestry. If they had called that cluster "North Italian", which is just as plausible, then people in the northern Balkans would have had huge percentages of "Italian". If a company creates a "Greek" cluster, then lots of southern Italians are going to get huge percentages of "Greek" because contrary to the fantasies of people like Sikeliot, these are very similar populations. When you don't have a specifically Greek centered cluster, then Greeks are going to get a lot of Italian, depending on where the Italian cluster is placed.

This is to some extent a problem for every ethnicity, but because Italy has so much more variation, especially in the north, it's more of a problem for Italians unless they understand how these things work. Just think of it this way: there's less than two dozen samples from northern Italy, which has a lot of variation. Let's say that in their reference sample there is no academic sample from the Veneto, as I'm pretty sure there isn't. There just aren't going to be matches in a certain percentage of the alleles, so it will look for related alleles in another "cluster". If they had a Veneto sample, the "Italian" percentage in people from the Veneto would go up.

It's just how these things work. There's no "right" percentage if you're talking about percentages of historical, recent populations.

----------


## Regio X

> Thanks for sharing. From where in Veneto?


You're welcome.
Father is 1/2 N. TV, 1/4 E. TV and 1/4 N. MN.
Mother is 1/4 N. PD, 1/4 W. TV, 1/4 Central BL and 1/4 N. TV.

----------


## Lukas

> If they have been used as reference sample, they should show more Italian.


If they will show 80-100% Italy probably it will be indicator there are reference in Myheritage. I uploaded today few and waiting.

----------


## tahir0010

I do not think it is so accurate. I have like 20% balkans on my ancestry DNA which is 18% Italian Greek, and 2 percent east Europe. So East Europe on ancestrydna like south Eastern Europe is classified as Italy/Greece. Then on my FTDNA I got 18 percent Eastern Europe. Also I have about 10% Iberian also on Ftdna, and ancestry. On my Heritage it gave me 20 percent Central Europe, then middle eastern and North African. I don't know how it could leave out my Iberian or my Eastern Europe especially with percentage up to 20% on average. Even my GEDmatch had me with high traces of balkans. Yet I am missing all of that in my heritage.

----------


## kingjohn

_can you post your results_ ?
_regards
adam_

----------


## Pax Augusta

> If they will show 80-100% Italy probably it will be indicator there are reference in Myheritage. I uploaded today few and waiting.


I don't think MyHeritage is using only Tuscan HGDP sample. As Angela showed, the picture is, however, more complex. I also think that they used not only the Tuscans but also the northern Italians.

----------


## Sile

> It's obviously the same meaning.


Yes and thanks for the dictionary .............I found the surname Robazza in it, my paternal surname has "detto Robazza" from 1740 to 1820 . Other sources state the Robazza families are now from montebelluna but in the 13th century where part of the guild class of venice ( not the merchant class )

----------


## Sile

> we are from the same areas in Italy, but Veneto and Trentino for me
> 
> mine
> 
> Europe 100.0%
> South Europe 64.1%
> *Italian 64.1%*
> East Europe 20.4%
> *Balkan 20.4%*
> ...


Myheritage is very cut-throat in dropping percentages from one family member to another, take my fathers 20.7% Irish, scottish and welsh , it dropped to 15.5% for me and then to my son it was renamed/reclassed as North and west European

----------


## ajc347

I've uploaded my FTDNA autosomal results to My Heritage in both zipped and unzipped formats and there are some minor differences between them. 

Does anyone have any ideas as to why the results differ given that the raw data is identical and, if so, should I consider the zipped or unzipped version to be more accurate?

----------


## New Englander

So I just got a screen shot of my Great Aunts Results 50% Ashkenazim + 50% Sephardi. Apparently there is Mizrahi ancestry on the Turkish side that I was not aware of that came from Iran or Iraq. 

13% MENA and 13% West Asian, and 55% Ashkenazim with the rest being Balkans and Southern Europe. 6% From Africa I did not get any of that. 

Attachment 8845

----------


## kingjohn

*New englander i cant open your link can 
you please add another link 
there is half sefhardi member in anthrogenica and she score 7.8% balkan 
with kind regards
adam*

----------


## Kelmendasi

First upload:





Recent upload:

----------


## New Englander

Attachment 8850 

Fixed. This is very interesting, given the notion we get an uneven distribution of DNA from your grandparents onward. As a great Aunt, you would expect some differences in both generational distance and indirect linage. But notice some significant scores that were not represented in my results proportionally.

genes pic.jpg

----------


## kingjohn

_new englander thanks 
but i can't see the split in european 
she 55% Ashkenazim 
12% west Asia 
13% middle east 
6% Africa { is it north africa?}
how much balkan and how much italian out of the 14% that left she score?
regards
adam_

----------


## New Englander

I dont know, thats the screen shot her husband sent me and I dont want to keep bugging them. I am trying to get the raw Data.. He reported 55% Ashkenazim and the rest being a "Southern Europe Balkan split". Im assuming the African is North African Sephardi, cant see how it could be anything else.

----------


## davef

Everytime I hit an attachment link, I'm directed to a message saying "invalid attachment specified"

----------


## New Englander

Well I uploaded it to Paint, than saved it as a Pic Document instead of using the download that seems to only work as an attachment. they are working for me, Im not sure why no one can open them.

----------


## oreo_cookie

> If a company creates a "Greek" cluster, then lots of southern Italians are going to get huge percentages of "Greek" because contrary to the fantasies of people like Sikeliot, these are very similar populations. When you don't have a specifically Greek centered cluster, then Greeks are going to get a lot of Italian, depending on where the Italian cluster is placed.


Actually, since the results of all southern Italians and Sicilians I have seen, regardless of region, show anywhere from 14 to 68% Greek (the highest being an Apulian) with the average being around 40-50% I accept it. No one has not scored it, in fact.

The only caution I'd give is that since some Albanians are scoring 90%+ Greek, the cluster may also pick up Illyrian, Arbereshe, etc. admixture and be calling it Greek. So in regions with an Illyrian or Arbereshe presence it may be a mixture of the two.

----------


## kingjohn

thanks to 2 people who uploaded my brother ftdna raw data 
here are my brothers results 
no slavic elments at all 
but he score 15% iberian while scored 0% 
realy cool to see how brothers diffrent .....
Attachment 8857

----------


## cpsinkule

Ancestry:
55% Europe West
13% Italy Greece
11% Europe East
10% Great Britain
6% Irish
Trace Scand

My Heritage:
39.3% North and West Europe
13.5% English
.8% Scand
39.4% Balkan
7% East Europe
I have unusually high Balkan as well.

----------


## jgg

My AncestryDNA
N & W Europe 21.5
English 10
Irish. 4
Scandinavia 7
Trace Finnish & Ashkenazi J

East Europe 4

South Europe 61
Iberia 49
Italian/Greek 12

North Africa 6
Trace West Africa minus 2
Middle East 4
America minus 1

My Heritage (Free upload)
N & W Europe 5
Northwest 5

East Europe 17
Balkan 17

South Europe 66
Iberia 47
Italy 19

North Africa 8.1

West Africa 1.9
Native America 1
By my paper heritage, I'm inclined to think that MyHeritage is closer,except for the high Balkan percentage.

----------


## BackToTheForests

Out of all of the tests I have taken this one gives the most interesting results.

Europe
95.3%

North and West Europe
80.2%

Irish, Scottish, and Welsh
68.0%

Finnish
7.9%

Scandinavian
4.3%



East Europe
15.1%

Baltic
15.1%





Asia
4.7%

West Asia
4.7%

West Asian
4.7%



Eurogenes K15:

Population


North_Sea
30.30

Atlantic
30.92

Baltic
15.34

Eastern_Euro
11.40

West_Med
3.63

West_Asian
6.89

East_Med
-

Red_Sea
-

South_Asian
-

Southeast_Asian
0.84

Siberian
-

Amerindian
-

Oceanian
0.63

Northeast_African
-

Sub-Saharan
0.05

----------


## Jovialis

I'm starting to get annoyed with the fact I can't access my raw data...

I'm missing out on stuff like this.

----------


## New Englander

Here is my Aunts full ancestry. Not sure if its common. 

Her Father would have looked something like: 26% MENA, 25% West Asia, 12.5% Ashkenazim, 12% NA Jew, 10% Iberian, 7% Italian, 6.5% East Balkan. 

Attachment 8956Attachment 8957

----------


## matadworf

Here's mine:
Greek/Peloponnese

Europe
100.0%

South Europe
80.8%

Greek
59.8%

Italian
21.0%



North and West Europe
10.0%

North and West European
10.0%



East Europe
9.2%

Balkan
9.2%

----------


## maratmilano

Just got mine this week. I am half Armenian half Azerbaijani (both sides of my fam mostly descend from Karabakh and Nakhichevan area)

MyHeritage:
Asia 83.7%
-West Asia (Anatolia/Armenia) 83.7%

Europe 15.5%
-Italian 9.9%
-Greek 5.6%

Middle East 0.8%
____________________________
For comparison and reference, Ancestry DNA results were:

69% Caucasus
19% Greece/Italy
7% Middle East
3% South Asia
2% Ashkenazi Jew
........
GEDMatch my kit# is A606695
Dodecad K12b: 

Caucasus 45.48
Gedrosia 19.56
SW_Asian 11.7
North_European 8.95
Atlantic_Med 8.57
South_Asian 2.14
E_Asian 1.73
Siberian 1.05

----------


## Darkness

Asia - 73,8%

West Asia
>West Asian - 58,2%

Central Asia
>Central Asian - 12,4%

South Asia
>South Asian - 3,2%


Europe - 26,2%

North and West Europe
>Irish, Scottish, and Welsh - 14,3%
>Scandinavian - 9,4%
>English - 1,2%

East Europe
>Baltic - 1,3%

----------


## Tobala

Europa 58,5%

North and West Europe 46,1%

Scandinavian 38,0%

North and West Europe 8,1%



Southern 10,2%

Italian 10,2%



Ashkenazi-jew 2,2%

Ashkenazi-jew 2,2%





Asia 41,5%

West Asian 39,8%

West Asian 39,8%



South Asian 1,0%

South Asian 1,0%



Sentral Asia
0,7%

Central Asian 0,7%

----------


## alexfritz

myHeritage

*North and West Europe* 51,8%
-North and West Europe 51,8%
*South Europe* 41,1%
-Italian 33.8%
-Greek 7.9%
*East Europe* 7.1%
-Balkan 7.1%

aMHmZAm.jpg

----------

